# Best way to wrap porch beam in aluminum



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

would look better if you can slide your new wrap under the 1'' return of the old fascia,i would think about filling in that space with wood


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> would look better if you can slide your new wrap under the 1'' return of the old fascia,i would think about filling in that space with wood


The way I read his post, that's what he's planning on doing. And that should work fine. The wood appears to be cedar and not pressure treated, so I'd say go for it.


----------



## timw88 (Jun 12, 2009)

I do plan on sliding the new piece under the return from the front part of the fascia.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yes.. i see that now thanks


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would slide the aluminum up behind the gutter as much as possible. Ideally, it should go all the way up, behind the drip edge.
Ron


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

if you want since its in a protected area you can install the soffit first, space panel properly then when you measure the beam for the wrap add a 1-1/4'' bend at the proper angle to cover the soffit edge,you can eliminate the j channel this way.Depending on the soffit profile you may have to install a 2x2 piece of bent aluminum where the beam and ply ceiling meet first,more complicated but what most pro's will do


----------

